# I am interested in a Laseraim 45 auto pistol. Anyone have knowledge of this pistol?



## Freedom. (Jun 7, 2013)

Is the Laseraim a good shooter and is this a quality well made pistol? Thanks.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is some info I was able to locate...

Manufactured from about 1995 thru 1999. Company went belly up. Part are difficult if not impossible to find. From what I have read it is a very accurate gun but has some serious feed issues. I see it running from $400.00 to $700.00 online. But I would do some serious "Google" time before buying. Me? I would pass. A lot of other guns out there for that money that are supported and well reviewed.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

If you want a nice everyday, reliable shooter, look elsewhere. There are guns in current production that are hard enough to get stuff for, an obscure orphaned pseudo-1911 with no support from anyone is a recipe for frustration. QC and reliability reports I've seen DO NOT inspire confidence. 
However, for something to pull out of the safe and show people every once in a while, you'd probably be ok.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-1911-area/21577-1911-style-laseraim-any-good.html


----------

